# DAMN! You guys were right...



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

When I bought a 250 stick humidor, I thought it would last me a while. I had a dismal 30 cigars when I ordered my Treasure Dome, and thought "There's no way I'll fill this." Here are some photos of my growing baby... This was all done in the last two months with the little bit of extra money I had from my military paycheck and some great deals on the Devil's website. Don't know when I'm gonna have the capital to fill the rest of it, but I am proud of this and wanted to show everybody...










Don't worry, the RH is normally higher, but I was playing tetris with my cigars because I was figuring out the best way to lay everything out. Shoutout, again, to Dragonhead08 for his generosity with extra beads and loads of advice. You will notice that my humidor almost emulates what he did with his. Can't help but use great ideas others came up with...










These are my two top 1/2 shelves. Contents: Left: RP Vintage 1990 Robusto, Camacho Carojo Diplomas, Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva (don't know what exact cigar/cut because they were bombed my way from a couple friends...) Right: RP Cuban Blend Toro, RP Juniors Connecticut.










The bottom of the beast. Contents: Left: Gran Habano 2002 Robusto's. Middle: Nub Habano 464T, Joyo De Nicaragua 1970 Antano Consul. Right: Partagas Black Crystal, Padron 2000.

I have a total of 72 cigars in there, and while my collection may not be large, it is mine and I love every cigar in there. What I do want to know... Where the HELL am I supposed to fit an additional 180'ish cigars?????? This thing is rated for 250, and it's over half full with 72!!!

I appreciate all of the advice people have given me on this forum, and would not be sliding down the slope if it weren't for you. YOU GUYS ROCK...

To those looking into humidors and wondering if the one you're looking at is big enough, remember the picture proof I showed you and just buy a damn 150qt cooler to store the majority of your stash and a 25ct desktop to smoke out of. It will save you a lot of money and heart ache...

Happy Smoking!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Humidor counts I believe are rated for Petit Coronas.

Nice start


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking humidor and cigars....a very good assortment of profiles. You'll fill that up in no time.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Man, I love the way a nicely stocked and organized wooden humidor looks, and your certainly fits the bill. Looks like the collection is well underway, cant wait to see it as it develops (now if only I could mine looking like that! )


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

good looking collection and humidor


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good Mr. Carter!


----------



## jerseybeemer (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the exact same humidor on it's way to me right now. I love the extra pegs you added, would you mind sharing where you found them and the exact size? Btw, awesome looking collection. I have too many random smokes lingering from samplers and mostly consumed 5 packs to have mine look so nicely arranged. Maybe I can smoke all the randoms, and replace them with fresh boxes and 5 packs...yeah that sounds like a requirement :smoke:.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice Collection and humidor! I'm sure it will be filled up soon, they always do!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

jerseybeemer said:


> I have the exact same humidor on it's way to me right now. I love the extra pegs you added, would you mind sharing where you found them and the exact size? Btw, awesome looking collection. I have too many random smokes lingering from samplers and mostly consumed 5 packs to have mine look so nicely arranged. Maybe I can smoke all the randoms, and replace them with fresh boxes and 5 packs...yeah that sounds like a requirement :smoke:.


I actually got the idea for the dowels from Dragonhead08. He posted pictures of his humi, I saw the idea, I liked it and I stole it. I bought a 1/2" wooden dowel at Home Depot, measured from the humidor floor to the underside of the lip for the trays, and cut accordingly. Don't know why, but I've always been of the mindset of not letting different types of cigars rest against each other. The dowels definitely help with that, and you don't lose too much space.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like it's about time for a cooler! :nod: :lol:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice collection...congrats on your new hobby...

Watch the slide, it can take you to the bottom pretty quick!!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I started with a 100ct and in a years time have graduated to a Edgestar 28 and a tupperdor!! Very slippery slide no doubt!!! Great looking stash BTW!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NIce set up - welcome to the slope!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Humidor counts I believe are rated for Petit Coronas.
> 
> Nice start


no kidding

XD


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks very nice. I went to a Target and bought a cooler within my first month of joining Puff.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Very, very nice - and no bow wows like I started with!!!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Quick Question: I have HF beads containers holding 2oz of 65% beads each, I opened my humi today and it was reading 67%. I don't mind the RH being at 67, but this isn't normal, is it? It was holding at 65% for two days and today it jumped.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dizzy, give it a little while and see if it stabilizes. Mine holds at a solid 65% but it will ocassionally go a little high when I first refill the beads for a few days. The RH will fluctuate a little depending if ambient temp spikes or dips drastically or if the beads are too wet. I actually keep a good amount of dry beads in there to keep RH from going up too high. Also just checking, did you calibrated your hygrometer?


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> Dizzy, give it a little while and see if it stabilizes. Mine holds at a solid 65% but it will ocassionally go a little high when I first refill the beads for a few days. The RH will fluctuate a little depending if ambient temp spikes or dips drastically or if the beads are too wet. I actually keep a good amount of dry beads in there to keep RH from going up too high. Also just checking, did you calibrated your hygrometer?


Affirmative on the calibration. Both Hygrometers are reading the same number and temp, so I'm still comfortable that they are correct. Used the Boveda One Step calibration kit for them.

Thanks for the words on the short spike in RH. Just wanted to know that others have seen the same thing. Right now I have both of the HF Cases splashes with DW because I have no other media in the humi. Both are about 70-80% (went a little overboard probably). HF pucks will be enroute shortly for the bottom, but until then I have 1 Case on the lid, and one on the floor. What size pucks did you use, Fred? The 1oz or 2oz ones?


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the 1 oz. Filled to 90% on the bottom. I know it's way too much but for some reason it always stabilizes after a few days. I originally bought this size for a smaller humi otherwise I would have bought the 2 oz. Just make sure they fit as I don't know the size


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great. I love the pegs they will be nice for organizing


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I hate to bump my own thread, but I need some Help from the Wise ones...

When I started buying items to fill my new humi, I had plenty of room, so if I saw a great deal, I bought it. What I'm running into now is this: I have space for about 30-40 cigars worth. (I THINK)... Now, knowing my stash and a little about my taste, what would you, being the experienced Puffers, Recommend?????

While I would love to buy a box of 1964's, my budget isn't huge, so please keep that in mind.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

What's your preference, mild, medium, full? Aside from the 1964 name some you like so we can get a gauge.


----------



## jerseybeemer (Sep 3, 2010)

If you haven't tried em yet, I say get a 5 pack of brick house.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

dragonhead08 said:


> What's your preference, mild, medium, full? Aside from the 1964 name some you like so we can get a gauge.


I'd say my "Go To" smoke is Partagas Black. I also really like the tingle on my lips I get from the Joyo de Nic Antano 1970. So, I would have to say I like a Full Bodied cigar more than any other, but a good flavored medium is just as good in my book, such as the Nub Habano.



jerseybeemer said:


> If you haven't tried em yet, I say get a 5 pack of brick house.


I have never heard of those. What do they run, where can I find them, and how would you classify them? The last 5 pack I bought was the Comacho Carojo Diploma because I saw an awesome deal. I'll be honest, unless it was recommended to me by a good friend, I get nervous about spending a lot of money.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Small humi like that would be easily filled with reasonably priced smokes. Most fuente, camacho, Ashton , Alec Bradley, perdomo and la flor dominicana are priced well, age well and are med to full. Njoi.


----------



## pawlakt (Jul 21, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> I'd say my "Go To" smoke is Partagas Black. I also really like the tingle on my lips I get from the Joyo de Nic Antano 1970. So, I would have to say I like a Full Bodied cigar more than any other, but a good flavored medium is just as good in my book, such as the Nub Habano.


Have you tried an El Baton? I just smoke one of those the other day and enjoyed it. It had a pepper zing to it and offered some nice woody and leathery flavors... and the strength buzz kicked my ass since I'm normally just a medium smoker.


----------



## jerseybeemer (Sep 3, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> I have never heard of those. What do they run, where can I find them, and how would you classify them? The last 5 pack I bought was the Comacho Carojo Diploma because I saw an awesome deal. I'll be honest, unless it was recommended to me by a good friend, I get nervous about spending a lot of money.


No 17 on Aficionado's top 25 of 2010, tons of awesome flavor, something about it taste's like if you took a sweet tea and added some coffee, maybe a caramel too...a medium bodied flavor bomb. It's also a great value, CI has a 5 pack of the robusto for $23.50. Free shipping code is floating around for CI, if it's in your price range trust me on this one.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

jerseybeemer said:


> No 17 on Aficionado's top 25 of 2010, tons of awesome flavor, something about it taste's like if you took a sweet tea and added some coffee, maybe a caramel too...a medium bodied flavor bomb. It's also a great value, CI has a 5 pack of the robusto for $23.50. Free shipping code is floating around for CI, if it's in your price range trust me on this one.


Damn that sound good!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First of all, I'd move one of the bricks into the bottom of the box. Moist air rises and has a hard time making it to the bottom through a tray.

Second, I'd hesitate to buy a box of cigars until you've been involved in the sport a little longer. Just concentrate on samplers and fivers for a spell.

If you'd like to try a nice alternative to the Party Black, try the Romeo y Julieta Reserva Maduro. Somewhat similar profile, but much more complex.

Also, the La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro is not to be missed. I doubt you'll ever look at a Party Black again!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the words and recommendations guys, much appreciated. I'll be sure to add those to the list when I can start buying again (My Kitchen pass my wife gave me ran out, HAH). 

Herf, I have one of the bricks on the floor for now, I just threw it on the lid because it looked better for pictures. I'm going to be ordering a couple HF pucks for the bottom when I get around to it.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

jerseybeemer said:


> No 17 on Aficionado's top 25 of 2010, tons of awesome flavor, something about it taste's like if you took a sweet tea and added some coffee, maybe a caramel too...a medium bodied flavor bomb. It's also a great value, CI has a 5 pack of the robusto for $23.50. Free shipping code is floating around for CI, if it's in your price range trust me on this one.


+1 on the Brickhouse. My B&M has a corner of their walk-in humi dedicated to the top 25 that I am working my way through, sans the ISOM's of course. The Brickhouse Robusto and the Camacho Corojo, and Torano Exodus '59 are serious bang for your buck cigars that are downright tasty, IMO.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Noob question: what does ISOM's mean?


----------



## bukowski548 (Oct 23, 2010)

Island South Of Miami. 



buk


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Makes sense now. Thanks


----------

